
Rise of the Robots Will Eliminate More Than 5M Jobs - eplanit
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-18/rise-of-the-robots-will-eliminate-more-than-5-million-jobs
======
veritas213
But the real question is how many new jobs will be created to support the new
robot infused economies?

